# DAE/Donitas Exchange web site...



## KauaiMark (Jul 18, 2005)

TUG was notified that DAE and Donita's Vacations Unlimited are now operating under one company: Dial An Exchange - Worldwide exchanges 

http://www.daelive.com/home.asp

Advice page updated...


----------

